# Bribe beacon



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys,
Does anyone know what the water clarity is like on the ocean side of Bribe at the moment, i'm considering doing a scuba dive on slack tide there, weather permitting, on sunday.
If anyone else is keen to come let me know, slack tide is about 12.30, but with the currents that rip through there you will need to be an experienced diver.

Cheers
Alex


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

water clarity isn't too bad at the moment. the brown soup has moved along nicely.

watch out for the boats that plague the area. 

would love to hear a report of what exactly is down there. plenty of structure... just want to know if there is a big jew sitting on the beacon.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Lazy

Can see by the name, however, to live up to the name, why go to the trouble of baiting the hooks?

JimH


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

just been down to woorim to see if any tuna were working.the water is beautiful but will need to wait and see
what the expected south easterly blow will do overnight.At the moment there is little shorebreak if any
and the wind is from the south at about 5-10knots.Unfotunately there is no sign of any surface action yet apart from a few dolphins just outside the shark nets


----------

